# Fragrance advice



## isha (Dec 20, 2017)

I've not been very successful with fragrance combination.  Due to lack in usage or combinations. 
What I have is
Lemongrass 
Tea tree 
Lavender 
Rose 
Eucalyptus 

What combination n ratios will work?  I've been told to use at min 5% weight of oils..  I've a little confused about the combination n what will stick


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 20, 2017)

I like to use Brambleberrys fragrance calculator to get an idea of the total amount to use: https://www.brambleberry.com/pages/Fragrance-Calculator.aspx
Just put in all of your EOs separately to see what quantities are recommended (some EOs you can use more, some less), then make your blend quantity so that you aren't using an unsafe level of anything.

As far as blends go - here are some sites that helped me with ideas:
http://joliechose.tripod.com/joliechosearomatherapy/id17.html
https://i.pinimg.com/originals/fb/bd/9b/fbbd9be1f3a6febc68f423a600c72e20.jpg
http://soapteacher.blogspot.com/2010/10/suggested-essential-oil-blends-for-soap.html


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 20, 2017)

lemongrass and lavender is really nice. Can't help with ratios, I usually just wing it but I do use more of the lavender.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 20, 2017)

Are the these FOs or EOs? Especially the rose.

Get some tiny jars - like baby food jars - and put a strip of paper towel or coffee filter in each one. Try a different combo in each jar. put a piece of tape with the combo on the jar. Sniff it daily over 4-5 days.


----------



## isha (Dec 21, 2017)

These are  eo


----------



## lsg (Dec 21, 2017)

Lavender and rose or lavender and vanilla make good combinations.


----------



## isha (Dec 21, 2017)

My dad loves the Hugo boss edition 6 perfume n is crazy bout it.  I mean he would reach multiple outlets to get the specific bottle..  Now I want to make him a soap with same scent..  
I thought of trying various combinations  of FO listed in the ingredients of the perfume bottle. 
Do u think the company  mentions all the FO's used??



lsg said:


> Lavender and rose or lavender and vanilla make good combinations.


I've tried combination in lavender n rose 

Lavender n tea tree
Today made rose n lemongrass..  Let's see how what works..


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 21, 2017)

curaherbal said:


> My dad loves the Hugo boss edition 6 perfume n is crazy bout it.  I mean he would reach multiple outlets to get the specific bottle..  Now I want to make him a soap with same scent..
> I thought of trying various combinations  of FO listed in the ingredients of the perfume bottle.
> Do u think the company  mentions all the FO's used??



Probably, but the way perfumes/colognes work, and are made is completely different than the way FO's work and are made. You can probably get close, but not exact. If you were here in the states, I'd say to look for a dupe, but the shipping to where you are probably isn't worth it even if you do find a dupe here.


----------



## isha (Dec 21, 2017)

Hmm.  The bottle costs about 5 grand here...  In recent cases..  Major online retailers like Amazon n flipkart selling dupe product rather then original ..

I'll try to give it a try n see


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 21, 2017)

curaherbal said:


> Hmm.  The bottle costs about 5 grand here...  In recent cases..  Major online retailers like Amazon n flipkart selling dupe product rather then original ..
> 
> I'll try to give it a try n see



Jcandleattic isn't talking about a dupe of the cologne. You can't use cologne in soap.  She is talking about a dupe of the scent of the cologne made into an FO. 

https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/hugo-boss-for-men-type-fragrance-oil


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 21, 2017)

Yes, what penelopejane said. A fragrance oil that smells like the cologne.


----------



## isha (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm a completly new to this fragrance section..  I've not even seen what a bottle of Fo looks like [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] 
I've only worked with eo around 20 batches so far. 
I'm not able to find suppliers for them..  I recently heard about a chemical n perfume distributor.  Who can also supply tons of FO.  IM planning to visit them next week. Hope they have what I need and genuine once...


----------



## scard (Dec 22, 2017)

https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/hugo-boss-for-men-type-fragrance-oil  Don't know about shipping but thought it may ba of interest.


----------



## isha (Dec 22, 2017)

Good to know..  The shipping is almost double the product cost $15. For a $8 bottle



scard said:


> https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/hugo-boss-for-men-type-fragrance-oil  Don't know about shipping but thought it may ba of interest.


Hey..  I found some local supplier.  But in his website it's stated as soap perfume..  And they have a list of soap perfumes of few leading products in the market... 
Show I go with it..  I've not heard about soap perfume . So bit skeptical..  Check out  http://candlemould.com 
Your suggestions is highly valuable


----------



## jewels621 (Dec 24, 2017)

I think I would be skeptical of a supplier selling "soap perfume" unless they could provide me with some sort of official certification that it is skin-safe, and at what rate. Or if it is stable when used in a lye product. It might be worth a call to them to find out....but I wouldn't take their word for it. You'd need written certification or the liability is on you if someone gets injured. The photos of these "soap perfumes" and the colorant son their website all have a niralbi.com watermark on them. When you go to their website they offer home-based business courses. The soap course only mentions melt and pour. I wouldn't be so sure that the perfumes and colors on the site were meant for CP/HP.


----------



## isha (Dec 24, 2017)

I felt the same..


----------

